
The Secret and Frustrating Life of a Google Contract Worker - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-07/google-contract-worker-kevin-kiprovski-describes-frustrating-job
======
sarcasmatwork
Google is NOT the only one that accepts this behavior and abuse. Corps hide
behind staffing agencies because they don't have the head-count($$) for a full
time employee, but they do for a CW. So they hire the CW to do the work a full
time employee should be doing. The CW gets less pay, and less benefits all
around. This is a complete abuse of the CW system that runs rampant.

How do I know? I've been a CW for the same Fortune 500 company for the last 8
years in 4 different positions.

